# Frighnet is in the top 20 of design charts : )



## malachai (Oct 4, 2004)

<center>
My website *www.frighntet.de* is in the top 20 
of the german design-portal no.1 www.visualorgasm.de )))

greetings malachai 








</center>

Frightnet ... the other side. www.frightnet.de


----------



## malachai (Oct 4, 2004)

<center>*lol* I was to excited to write my own webadress correctly ...

its *www.frightnet.de* 

cu
malachai</center>

Frightnet ... the other side. www.frightnet.de


----------

